# Selling through Retailers



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2018)

As some of you may already know, I'm trying out something new where I'm selling my Martell Knives through retailers instead of only through myself.

This is being done to increase my exposure, bring in a more steady revenue stream, limit the amount of communication I do, be able to make more high end knives, and increase the volume of product being produced overall.


I can already see the benefit to this method of sale so I'm encouraged to expand on it. In the future there will likely be more retailers carrying my knives.

Thanks for your time,
Dave


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 21, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> In the future there will likely be more retailers carrying my knives



Any plans to sell thru CKTG?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Any plans to sell thru CKTG?



Are they still in business?


----------



## Mute-on (Jul 22, 2018)

Congratulations Dave!


----------



## JayGee (Jul 22, 2018)

that 52100 premium is HAWT!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jul 22, 2018)

Is there not a link on your site?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2018)

sudsy9977 said:


> Is there not a link on your site?




There is now! https://martellknives.com/collections

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2018)

Mute-on said:


> Congratulations Dave!





JayGee said:


> that 52100 premium is HAWT!




Thanks gents!


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 22, 2018)

That's a good move. That guy has given a lot of small makers good exposure. Good luck! :Thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks like a couple of these knives sold over at HomeButcher


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jul 29, 2018)

Good to hear.. effing trolls are just that.. stay tuff brother!
Gotta get ur wicked masshole mojo goin


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 28, 2018)

Coming Soon to DistrictCutlery.com


----------



## daddy yo yo (Sep 28, 2018)

Love both the Blue and the Green ones...


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 28, 2018)

What's the wood on the middle knife - Amboyna? Whatever it is, it's sweet.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 28, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> Love both the Blue and the Green ones...



Thanks Manuel





Bill13 said:


> What's the wood on the middle knife - Amboyna? Whatever it is, it's sweet.



Good eye Bill, yup it's amboyna.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 3, 2019)

These 5 are headed off to DistrictCutlery.com 

52100 & CPM154 gyutos in 240mm and 225mm lengths.


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 4, 2019)

Looking good in the neighborhood!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 4, 2019)

Great lookin' handles there Dave.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks for posting that, Dave. I know one cook who really wants to score one of your CPM154 guytos.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2019)

Some of the handles sitting in the drying stand for an upcoming order.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 10, 2019)

Left one looks sweet! Blackish wood with purple spacer?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 10, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> Left one looks sweet! Blackish wood with purple spacer?




Yes exactly! It's African Blackwood with a purple poly spacer.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 25, 2019)

That suji!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Matus (Nov 5, 2019)

Man that dark green handle with black ferrule.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 5, 2019)

Matus said:


> Man that dark green handle with black ferrule.



It's actually a black/silver ferrule.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 6, 2019)

This one is my favorite, basically because I did a custom stain job on the (maple) wood to make it look like koa. It started life as a natural blond block, very plain looking. I like doing this stuff.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 6, 2019)

And while we're talking about nakiris.....I grind my nakiris convex and distally tapered. Worth noting is that I create a tip so you don't go without just because you prefer a nakiri.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 20, 2020)

Headed off to DistrictCutlery


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 20, 2020)

Gives me goosebumps!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2020)

Another one headed off to District Cutlery

This knife has a slightly different handle configuration than I normally make. The front is extended at the top to allow for a more comfortable pinch grip position while the (front) sides have been tapered for the pinch to be used in either that grip style or the fishing pole. Some bling has been added in the way of a teal maple burl spacer and copper/G10 spacers.

The blade has been additionally polished to a "Hi-Shine"

Please see those nice folks at District Cutlery if you're interested in purchasing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 23, 2020)

This is the last of the current batch on it's way to https://www.districtcutlery.com/

Please see those nice folks if you're interested in purchasing. Thanks!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 23, 2020)

The last one comes straight from hell! Looks like Darth Maul‘s knife!


----------



## Horsemover (Feb 24, 2020)

Spalted Maple headed my way...I am stoked. Debated on holding out for the 240 but couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 24, 2020)

Horsemover said:


> Spalted Maple headed my way...I am stoked. Debated on holding out for the 240 but couldn't pass this one up.




Awesome - Thanks for your support!


----------



## Horsemover (Feb 25, 2020)

Black Ash Burl up over at District Cutlery


----------



## Pachowder (Feb 26, 2020)

Black ash incoming!


----------



## Horsemover (Feb 26, 2020)

Pachowder said:


> Black ash incoming!



Congrats! Mine shipped out today. Should be here Friday. Friday can’t get here soon enough.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 26, 2020)

Pachowder said:


> Black ash incoming!




Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 26, 2020)

Horsemover said:


> Congrats! Mine shipped out today. Should be here Friday. Friday can’t get here soon enough.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 26, 2020)

Pachowder said:


> Black ash incoming!


----------



## Horsemover (Feb 28, 2020)

Ocean blue for sale now at District


----------



## Pachowder (Feb 29, 2020)

That black ash one arrived today but we weren't here to sign now I have to wait until Monday! thats the worst...


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 29, 2020)

Horsemover said:


> View attachment 72767
> 
> 
> Ocean blue for sale now at District


FYI, the ad heading indicates it is a 240... The text body does say 225. May want to edit the ad.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 29, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> FYI, the ad heading indicates it is a 240... The text body does say 225. May want to edit the ad.




I passed this along to DC. Thanks David!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 29, 2020)

Pachowder said:


> That black ash one arrived today but we weren't here to sign now I have to wait until Monday! thats the worst...



Ah snap! That is the worst.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 29, 2020)

Horsemover said:


> Spalted Maple headed my way...I am stoked. Debated on holding out for the 240 but couldn't pass this one up.




How do you like the knife?


----------



## Horsemover (Feb 29, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> How do you like the knife?



Dave it didn’t arrive till today. Just got home from work. I think this storm delayed delivery. It is absolutely gorgeous. Hope to put it to the test tomorrow. I can tell you this thing is sharp.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2020)

All but the blue handled gyuto have sold at DistrictCutlery already!


----------



## Horsemover (Mar 8, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> How do you like the knife?



Sorry for the delay...life is crazy. Absolutely love it. Finally got to put it to work today.

As received



After dinner


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2020)

Ooo, that took on a nice blue patina.


----------



## Horsemover (Mar 16, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> All but the blue handled gyuto have sold at DistrictCutlery already!


 
Looks like the blue is gone now


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 16, 2020)

Horsemover said:


> Looks like the blue is gone now




Cool, thanks for posting this.


----------

